# Traveling through Washington, DC. CCW?



## kevinsmith1

I have a TN carry permit and I am taking a road trip. I will be in Washington, DC for a couple of days and I have checked handgunlaw.us. it looks like I am good as long as I remove the ammo from the mags and separate the ammo from my handgun, maybe put them in the trunk. Am I reading this right? I don't expect anyone to go reading all of that, just wondering if anyone had some advice.


----------



## 1jimmy

sorry can't help on that one but i would ask the nra they are real helpful with that kind of stuff.


----------



## cclaxton

*Washington DC Firearms*

Please email or contact the following DC police officer:
Colin Hall
Sergeant
Gun Control/Firearms Registration Unit/Civilian Fingerprint Section
Metropolitan Police Department
202-727-9889-Desk
202-727-4275-main office 
[email protected]

I sent an email related to train and bus travel in DC, which is allowed under the US law.

HOWEVER, if you plan to stay overnight in DC, it is my understanding that the only other legal means to possess a gun in DC is to either be law enforcement or to have a DC firearm permit, and you can only hold one if you are a DC resident. There are plenty of hotels in Northern Virginia just on the other side of the DC bridges in Arlington that would be a safer alternative. The Marriott Key Bridge would be one of the closest options or hotels in Crystal City near the Pentagon. If you are just driving through, it is permissible under the US code.

Also, be aware that Maryland Laws do not recognize any other State's CC permits, so while in MD you must have your firearm unloaded and stored in a container in your vehicle or the rearmost compartment if a truck.

We are strangers, but I live in Vienna in Northern Virginia. If you run out of alternatives, you are welcome to leave your firearm(s) at my house while you are visiting. If you are ex-military or ex-LE, you might ask around to see if any ex-buddies are around.

Good Luck and Be Safe


----------



## AirForceShooter

You're staying IN D.C.?
You won't be legal.

AFS


----------



## dondavis3

I wonder why D.C. have one of the worst robbery & shooting rates in the nation? :mrgreen:

I'm just sayin'

You should be able to protect yourself.

:smt1099


----------



## horatio

A serious question, to be sure - since obv weapons are not a joke. What is the penalty for getting caught in DC carrying concealed with an out-of-state permit? Obv DC doesn't recognize the permit, I get that part.

Planning a visit to DC, and weighing the risk of getting caught carrying concealed and penalized versus not being able to protect myself and mine while we're out and about. As responsible gun owners and law-abding citizens, how do we forgive ourselves if something happens to our wife or family because we weren't carrying and could have been (legal or not)?

Not an advocate for ignoring the law. That makes us all look bad.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Washington D.C.

Where you're second amendment rights don't count for shit, kinda ironic


----------



## Overkill0084

Have a look:http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/dc.pdf


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

first, the out of state permit means nothing to dc. they do not issue instate permits so they dont care about yours.

looks like $1000 or a year in prison or both..... 

oh, btw a firearms violation anywhere probably would result in you having your local permit revoked too. 

good luck


----------



## horatio

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> first, the out of state permit means nothing to dc. they do not issue instate permits so they dont care about yours.
> 
> looks like $1000 or a year in prison or both.....
> 
> oh, btw a firearms violation anywhere probably would result in you having your local permit revoked too.
> 
> good luck


Thanks for the info.


----------



## cclaxton

I went ahead and wrote Officer Hall for the authorized answer to this question. As I indicated, no firearms are allowed except under Federal Law for transportation through the city or through a bus, airplane or train terminal while in transit.

_"Unfortunately there is no reciprocity for concealed carry permits from jurisdictions outside Washington, D.C. Therefore it would be illegal to carry a firearm into the District of Columbia during a visit to the city. It would also be illegal to carry and store the firearm in the District.

Only legal residents of Washington D.C. may register and store firearms in their homes, and only law enforcemen or retired law enforcement may carry concealed firearms in the District of Columbia.

It is permissable to carry a firearm unloaded in the trunk or out of immediate reach in your firearm ony in accordance with U.S. code title 18 the transportation of firearms, which allows for the transportation of firearms from one lawful destination to another lawful destination. Which means you could pass thru the District in route to another lawful location, however any deviation in that could result in criminal prosecution.

I hope this answers your questions, if you need any clarification please feel free to email me or call me at 202-727-4275.

Thanks.

Colin Hall
Sergeant
Gun Control/Firearms Registration Unit/Civilian Fingerprint Section
Metropolitan Police Department"_


----------



## denner

I see, DC not only denotes the "District of Columbia", but likewise denotes "Disarmed Citizen". Makes sense? the criminals will be carrying guns, but the law abiding citizens for the most part will be disarmed. Thomas Jefferson would have a real problem with that one, I assure you, if he were alive today.


----------



## kevinsmith1

Thanks for all the help! After listening to you guys here and doing some digging on my own, I decided to leave it at home. I felt naked but legal. We had a great time and never even felt threatened. Even late nights downtown, there were a lot of officers around. I do wish they would honor permits, but still a great city to visit.


----------



## cclaxton

kevinsmith1 said:


> Thanks for all the help! After listening to you guys here and doing some digging on my own, I decided to leave it at home. I felt naked but legal. We had a great time and never even felt threatened. Even late nights downtown, there were a lot of officers around. I do wish they would honor permits, but still a great city to visit.


There are some parts of the city that you would have felt threatened, but most places really are very safe and friendly and fun. And, the police dept is run by the best Chief. The police are pretty saavy to the criminals...more so than the courts. The courts is where the problems are at. I worked downtown for three years and never had a problem with DC police and their presence was always known.


----------



## jakeleinen1

denner said:


> I see, DC not only denotes the "District of Columbia", but likewise denotes "Disarmed Citizen". Makes sense? the criminals will be carrying guns, but the law abiding citizens for the most part will be disarmed. Thomas Jefferson would have a real problem with that one, I assure you, if he were alive today.


AMEN Brother

This is how it starts you know, they add EXCEPTIONS to our rights then they EXEMPT them


----------

